# Can US American expats in Mexico keep their Medicare?



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I would like to know if US Americans living in Mexico as expats can keep their Medicare. Or, how to expats get their medical care paid for? I have several ongoing health conditions that require regular doctor visits and prescriptions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course, you may keep your Medicare, and you should keep it. However, you cannot use it outside of the USA, with the exception of the first 60 days of a foreign vacation, with certain other conditions; so, don't plan on it in Mexico.
Outside of the USA, you are 'on your own', and may purchace private insurance, or pay out of pocket. If you succeed in getting a residence visa, with financial requirements, you might qualify for a Mexican federal plan, but it may leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

According to your introduction, you will be 80 if and when moving to Mexico...... you most definitely need to keep paying for Medicare ! Of course, depending on where you end up in Mexico the trip back to the UK for medical care might prove too onerous.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Crawford said:


> According to your introduction, you will be 80 if and when moving to Mexico...... you most definitely need to keep paying for Medicare ! Of course, depending on where you end up in Mexico the trip back to the UK for medical care might prove too onerous.


I don't believe that the OP is from the UK. Even going back to the States for medical treatment using Medicare is not always a practical idea, especially if it's an emergency. On a fairly tight retirement budget, I have been able to pay for doctor and dentist visits and hospitalization on my own. At least in Mexico City, there are excellent private doctors and hospitals, and the price is right!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't believe that the OP is from the UK. Even going back to the States for medical treatment using Medicare is not always a practical idea, especially if it's an emergency. On a fairly tight retirement budget, I have been able to pay for doctor and dentist visits and hospitalization on my own. At least in Mexico City, there are excellent private doctors and hospitals, and the price is right!


Typo.... meant to say US.......


----------

